# Certification After Resignation



## Blitz (Feb 24, 2020)

Recently resigned from a department. Had the following questions:

- How long will my FT Academy Certification last or remain valid while not employed on a department 
- At what point will I need to go through an academy again. I've heard (5) years, others have told me (3).
- If there is a time gap before getting on another department, is remedial training or more required?


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is your answer, straight from 550 CMR. It is 5 years.


Section 3.04 - Training Requirements Following an Interruption in Police Service, 550 Mass. Reg. 3.04 | Casetext


----------



## Blitz (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks Joel, appreciate the help!


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Thanks Joel, appreciate the help!


No problem


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

5 year


Blitz said:


> Recently resigned from a department. Had the following questions:
> 
> - How long will my FT Academy Certification last or remain valid while not employed on a department
> - At what point will I need to go through an academy again. I've heard (5) years, others have told me (3).
> - If there is a time gap before getting on another department, is remedial training or more required?


Were you sworn in as a police officer? Or did you only attend the academy and then resign?


----------



## 503AUX (Feb 25, 2020)

i thought it was 2 years? i never got a straight answer when 5 of us (reserve? auxiliaries) got the axe, during my 6 years we were never included in any inservice training.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

503AUX said:


> i thought it was 2 years? i never got a straight answer when 5 of us (reserve? auxiliaries) got the axe, during my 6 years we were never included in any inservice training.


2 years is the reserve academy, it's 5 years for full time academy as evidenced in the CMR's I posted.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Joel98 said:


> 2 years is the reserve academy, it's 5 years for full time academy as evidenced in the CMR's I posted.


Actually isn't it a straight Five years for All?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 24, 2020)

AB7 said:


> 5 year
> 
> Were you sworn in as a police officer? Or did you only attend the academy and then resign?


Sworn in, then resigned


----------



## Blitz (Feb 24, 2020)

Anyone gone through the In-Service? Looks similar to the academy length wise with legal updates and a review of all procedures, defense tactics, everything.


----------



## 503AUX (Feb 25, 2020)

this is messed up, i finished my reserve academy training back in 2013, had been pretty active for 6 years, but the Chief did not allow 5 of us to attend any in service training., he claimed that it was the responsibility of the Administrator of Emergency Management, and like wise the Administrator then claimed that it was the responsibility of the Chief. So to make a long story short 5 of us got the axe, can anyone tell me what my options are other than paying for the academy all over again?


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

503AUX said:


> this is messed up, i finished my reserve academy training back in 2013, had been pretty active for 6 years, but the Chief did not allow 5 of us to attend any in service training., he claimed that it was the responsibility of the Administrator of Emergency Management, and like wise the Administrator then claimed that it was the responsibility of the Chief. So to make a long story short 5 of us got the axe, can anyone tell me what my options are other than paying for the academy all over again?


Be hired by a department willing to pay costs or pay yourself.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

So much BS and myths are perpetuated by some. READ the CMR’s and check MPTC guidelines. Pretty certain it’s clear. If you were “active” with the Res/Int academy, that’s what matters for your clock. There was no in-service requirement regarding PT folks for years. Yes that just recently changed. Why wait, go get back to work and then you can go to in-service.


----------



## baconator (Feb 11, 2016)

Blitz said:


> Recently resigned from a department. Had the following questions:
> 
> - How long will my FT Academy
> Certification last or remain valid while not employed on a department
> ...


That all depends "Blitz". Did you get through FTO?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

mpd61, no sooner did you say it then it was proven. There is nothing in the CMRs that say anything about FTO. That doesn’t have anything to do with the validity of your academy certification.


----------



## baconator (Feb 11, 2016)

AB7 said:


> mpd61, no sooner did you say it then it was proven. There is nothing in the CMRs that say anything about FTO. That doesn't have anything to do with the validity of your academy certification.


 I know, I was making a funny. I think I know who blitz is. Just having some fun.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh man, I got a headache now...................
I never said a thing about FTO? WTH


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Maybe he meant...wait for it...it’s coming...almost...SSPO?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 24, 2020)

baconator said:


> I know, I was making a funny. I think I know who blitz is. Just having some fun.


----------

